# Birdie is suddenly nice?



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

So, I've got a gal I picked up from a shelter. Her name is Birdie. She arrived there under weight trying to feed 6 babies all by herself. She was in perfect health when i got her though. However, she was mean. And EVERY time she bit- it was for blood!

Now We've moved from Washington State to California, and we've acquired 2 new cockatiels. Well, Birdie has gone from evil *!%$& to just verbally abusive. She all of a sudden steps up (almost every time) And recently, she's taken to "bowing" and having her head pet.  at first I thought she was sick. She just started curling her head and making a little cooing noise. I'm totally baffled!

She sometimes tries to bite still, but she' not drew blood in a while, and like I said- she's wanting to be pet on the top of her head (not her back though, I mad her mad by petting down too far!) 

Thanks!

Oh, and here....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It seems to me she got sweet after she realized there is competition. I don't think I know one tiel that doesn't enjoy head scratches though. Avoid petting her back since it can trigger breeding behaviors- the little fake bites (if you rub the wrong spot) are perfectly normal- ignore them.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

She's the only one to bow down for some head pats. Nobody else likes them. And the mating thing makes sense then. She had babies, and got really sick... think she remembers that?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am sure she remembers that, how come she got so sick was she neglected by her previous owner?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's so sweet that she's decided to be friendly now. I wonder what made the change.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

OH- first paragraph! 

I got Birdie from a shelter. She came in underfed and trying to feed like 6 babies all by herself. She just couldn't do it. They took the babies and fed them (and so she hated the gal that had the rescue) Birdie got better, and went up for adoption. Don't know how old she is or anything.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's terrible...I'm sure she remembers what a burden that was on her body-people don't realize how much it takes out of them to breed. Baby doesn't like back rubs either-(not that I give them to her) just head scritches. Maybe with the new additions she just wants to feel loved. You did good getting her from a shelter and out of that mess btw.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, well, the shelter gal was great, and we update her and she's so happy about it all. It's just sad the way that Birdie came into that gals rescue.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup, unfortunetly it happens to ALOT of them...if I could only multipy myself (and my money) to adopt all of them...


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Well babyluv, then you'll drool when you find out my plans! We've in California for about a year while my fiance attends school. When we move back to Washington, we've got a house lined up already, and one room will be my "animal room" (i've got lots of gerbils) And we intend on building a floor to ceiling flight about 2 or 3 feet from the wall... and maybe 4 or 5 feet long. Will be amazing! Then I'll be able to have room to take in the ones we see on Craigslist, and the ones that aren't wanted.  It'll be amazing... just about 14 months away though... lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I am jelous! I would love to run a bird rescue...your idea sounds great although I like my birds with me in the common areas..if I did that I'm afraid I'd end up spending most of my time in the bird room...lol. How is it having a gerbil by the way? Way off subject ..I know.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

It's amazing! Here... I recently took over this forum. www.gerbilforum.proboards21.com Names' "RitzieAnn" ;D


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> It's amazing! Here... I recently took over this forum. www.gerbilforum.proboards21.com Names' "RitzieAnn" ;D


Thanks- I'll check it out.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Aww birdie is so cute! And cockatiels love a little tickle on the head for a reward or just plain comfort. Just do to her neck, not down her back they don't like it and it will feel better on their head. Aww birdie is so adorable


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Here... a video. That's Birdie, of course, then Boomer.... and Cousteau.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9GA1ctmHpg

She- she bows for a pet, then gripes about it.... @[email protected]


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> Here... a video. That's Birdie, of course, then Boomer.... and Cousteau.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9GA1ctmHpg
> 
> She- she bows for a pet, then gripes about it.... @[email protected]


What cute babies you have! Looks like you might have hit a pin feather there. Baby yells at me too when I get the wrong spot. Try doing it with both fingers along the sider and on the top by her crest- they love that. Also underneath. Those are the hard to reach itchy places.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

aww there so cute  Georgie does the same thing if I hit the wrong spot on her


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it's a spoilt tiel thing, they want a scritch, but it HAS to be THEIR way only.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, she'll freak and get really angry if I pet her anywhere else than that one spot. But did you see that when I brought the camera back, she had her head tucked down read for a pet?  I just try not to complain because she used to hiss and bite whenever you'd get near her... and every time she bit- I'd bleed! So- this is good for me! lol She shared my cereal the other day. She only got two flakes, but she licked the milk off then ate them. She really liked it!

I keep trying to get one of Boomer talking, but he shuts up as soon as he sees the camera...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> I keep trying to get one of Boomer talking, but he shuts up as soon as he sees the camera...


Thats a typical tiel for you  Ollie did the same thing,..hehe for the longest time I tried to tape him saying pretty boy and I could never catch it but now he thinks so highly of himself  thats all he says every two seconds Ollie pretty pretty boy....lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

The video is great You can tell that Birdie loves a tickle, so does Earl (my cockatiel)but only if he is relaxed and in the mood.

P.S for sometime Earl hasn't been in the mood for a tickle until yesterday(10th December07) he put his head down and had a long period of scritches he enjoyed it alot


----------

